# Noisy Tivo



## Tivo4Meevo (Jul 8, 2006)

I bought the 400GB 8MB Cache Seagate hard drive that was on sale at Outpost for $99 back in May. I've been very happy with it up until the last few days. My Tivo has developed a loud hum. I can place my hand on top of the Tivo and the noise will stop so I'm certain that vibration from the hard drive is causing the Tivo's case to make the noise. I can set something on the case and stop the noise so I'm not really worried about the noise but I am wondering if the vibration could eventually cause damage to my Tivo? Is this vibration normal or should I RMA the hard drive? Thanks!


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Open up the Tivo and check the HD mounting screws and use a can of compressed air to clean the fan.


----------



## Tivo4Meevo (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reply ForrestB, I opened the Tivo and wiggled the hard drive and there was a bit of looseness but it wasn't the hard drive mounting screws that were loose. It seemed to be where the plate that the hard drive is mounted in and the surface under it come together. There are two screws holding it down. 

This is a model TCD540080 by the way. The problem wasn't with those two screws since they were tight so I took a few very small pieces of foam tape and put them between the two surfaces. It seems to have stopped the noise and dampend the vibration somewhat. There is still a bit of a vibration but it is much better. 

I'm wondering though if the tape could cause the hard drive to overheat since the two surfaces aren't in direct contact like they were before? 

I'm really looking forward to the internal temperatures return in Tivo's latest software update.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Tivo4Meevo said:


> I'm really looking forward to the internal temperatures return in Tivo's latest software update.


The latest version is 7.3 which does not include the internal temp display, just the status.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

mick66 said:


> The latest version is 7.3 which does not include the internal temp display, just the status.


 7.3.1 just became available a few days ago, and brings back the numbers for the temp.
http://www.tivo.com/priority​


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

mchips said:


> 7.3.1 just became available a few days ago, and brings back the numbers for the temp.
> http://www.tivo.com/priority​


I just saw that and came back to correct myself. I've been spending way too much time watching the BB AllStars live feed to spend any "quality" time here.


----------

